# Форум для музкерівників та вихователів дитячого садочка України > Музична скарбничка >  Пісні про Україну (патріотичні, наш край ...)

## *Юля*

РОЗКАЖИ ПРО УКРАЇНУ+
http://narod.ru/disk/5795669000/%D0%...83%2B.mp3.html
РОЗКАЖИ ПРО УКРАЇНУ-
http://narod.ru/disk/5795763000/%D0%...1%83-.mp3.html

МІЙ КРАЙ+
http://narod.ru/disk/5795063000/%D0%...B9%2B.mp3.html
МІЙ КРАЙ-
http://narod.ru/disk/5794999000/%D0%...0%B9-.mp3.html

----------


## Валя Муза

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2825317m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

1.
 На нашій Україні і небо голубіше,
На нашій Україні і сонце на тепло,
На нашій Україні дівчата наймиліші,
На нашій Україні і сонце на тепло.

ПРИСПІВ:
У саду калина, на ставку верба,
Пісня журавлина - радість і журба.
Сонячна долина, стежка в споришах,
І співа пташина, як моя душа. - 2 р.

2.
На нашій Україні і зорі найясніші,
І хата біла-біла, неначе у вінку.
На нашій Україні молитва найсвятіша,
І пісня соловїна в вишневому садку.

ПРИСПІВ.

----------


## Elen2

*Частівки про Україну*


 * * * 

 Пролунав Тарасів голос
 Та й по всьому світі:
 “Поховайте та вставайте,
 Кайдани порвіте!” 

 * * *
 Хвала й слава Кобзареві 
 Од роду й до роду,
 Що сміливо кликав люд
 Битись за свободу. 

 * * *
 Розірвали ми кайдани,
 Волю окропили,
 На землі твоїй любимій
 Сади посадили. 

 * * *
 Розцвіте у щасті 
 Наша Україна,
 Співа славу Кобзареві
 Трудова родина.

----------


## Tatti

Коротенькая песня "Це моя Україна"
[IMG]http://*********su/2654549m.jpg[/IMG]
Зацвітає калина,
зеленіє ліщина,
степом котиться диво-луна

Пр.Це моя Україна,
це моя Батьківщина,
що як тато і мама одна                  /2 раза

----------


## нонна

http://abetka.ukrlife.org/kazki.html    сайт "Весела Абетка"(казки.вірші.ігри)

----------


## котстудент

За волю за славу +-
http://yadi.sk/d/NnxWLOLr2VwWH

Ми нащадки козаків +-
http://yadi.sk/d/_4ENv2D_2Vwr7

----------

Anytka-80 (15.01.2016), sveta_power (02.09.2016), Катерина Зоря (07.08.2018)

----------


## Elen2

Марта Квочак "Пісня щастя"

----------


## квіточка

> Коротенькая песня "Це моя Україна"
> [IMG]http://*********su/2654549m.jpg[/IMG]
> Зацвітає калина,
> зеленіє ліщина,
> степом котиться диво-луна
> 
> Пр.Це моя Україна,
> це моя Батьківщина,
> що як тато і мама одна                  /2 раза



в мене  є ще  декілька  куплетів :

Зацвітає калина, зеленіє ліщина,
Степом котиться диво луна.

Пр.: Це моя Україна, це моя Батьківщина,
	О як тато і мама одна. /Двічі/

Пробудилась тополя і безмежному полю
Вже веснянки співає вона.

Пр.:

Нахилилась вербиця, щоб напитись водиці,
Заквітчала всю землю весна.

Пр.:

І зіркам колискові шепчуть хвилі Дніпрові,
Лине музика ніжна, ясна.

Пр.:

----------


## Elen2

Вася Куций - Україна  :Ok: 

 Плюс: https://yadi.sk/d/K3RD8WaxWSLVu 
 Минус: https://yadi.sk/d/qYQMYbL2WSLWt

----------

Anytka-80 (15.01.2016), LlLena (12.06.2021), Ніка (21.03.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Рідна мова` (Сл. В. Сосюри, муз. М.Катричко)

----------


## Elen2

`Рідна мова` (Сл. В. Сосюри, муз. М.Катричко) - мінус

----------


## Elen2

`Калинова пісня` (сл. М. Сингаївського, муз. В.Верменича) - мінусовка.

----------


## Elen2

Українська жартівлива пісня `Дівка в сінях стояла` (видеоролик к песне)

----------


## Elen2

Калинова пісня` - мінус зі словами

----------


## Elen2

Светлана Весна (Канюк)-` ЦЕ Мiй Рiдний Край ` 

 Плюс https://yadi.sk/d/6b8jyb_ZXDn9T 

 Минус https://yadi.sk/d/EKOpn40IXDnGp 

 Текст https://yadi.sk/i/JQ5SH9InXDnKd

----------

dzvinochok (27.06.2017), Olia Medvedeva (12.01.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*Анастасия Багинская, 8 лет, Украина, гран - при детского музыкального конкурса `Витебск - 2014`*
*Анастасия Багинская - Три поради*  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 
https://yadi.sk/d/7uwD9alBXiT7u 
https://yadi.sk/d/5LE7kCxiXiSrR

----------

Marsianka (19.09.2016), Olia Medvedeva (12.01.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Гайдамаки - Зацвіла в долині червона калина (Т. Г. Шевченко)
Плюс: https://yadi.sk/d/yZ2liU7aWk2RF 
 Минус: https://yadi.sk/d/NF3WGRbDWk2qB 
 Текст: https://yadi.sk/i/ZScdjEP7Wk2Ur 

Зацвіла в долині 
 Червона калина, 
 Ніби засміялась 
 Дівчина-дитина.

----------

lolu66 (16.02.2016)

----------


## катя 98

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Anytka-80 (15.01.2016), dzvinochok (27.06.2017), lolu66 (16.02.2016), Olia Medvedeva (12.01.2016), Rita03 (18.04.2017), s.grek (02.09.2016), Ніка (21.03.2016), Юляся (01.03.2016)

----------


## Осянечка

Вибачте,,ось ссилка на пісню "Україно моя!"(+)https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7c5d716...1%8F!(%2B).mp3

----------

Ніка (21.03.2016)

----------


## Осянечка

"Україна моя!"(-)https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7e6b32d...%D1%8F!(-).mp3

----------

Rita03 (18.04.2017)

----------


## Elen2

Николай Басков и Таисия Повалий ‒ Ты моя украина 

Плюс: http://yadi.sk/d/50myiZl1gwCFC 
Минус: http://yadi.sk/d/NaA9jXi3gwCMj 
Текст: http://yadi.sk/i/hW2x9GyIgwCNS 

Нас розкидає життя по всьому світу, 
Але всі ми України рідні діти...

----------

Anytka-80 (15.01.2016), Irina55 (27.07.2017)

----------


## Валентина Андреева

"Моя країна Україна". Пісня від дитячого журналу "Пізнайко"  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3phkrzppliA

Слова Ганни Чубач
Музика Максима Пасічника
Співають київські школярі


Моя країна Україна –
Сонячна держава.
І дорослому, й дитині
Жити і ній цікаво.

Щовесни сади квітують,
Солов’ї співають.
У країну Україну
Гості приїжджають

Із Америки, з Кавказу,
З Праги і Варшави,
Бо в країні Україні
Гостювать цікаво.

У столиці світлі лиця,
В селах – щирі люди.
Я за тебе, Батьківщино,
Завжди горда буду!

Может у кого есть + и - mp3 ???

----------


## катя 98

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

1 Kvitochka (11.04.2017), AnushkA777 (21.06.2016), Anytka-80 (15.01.2016), diez73 (20.09.2016), fatinija (04.08.2016), ina (14.01.2016), Lina_21 (17.08.2016), lolu66 (16.02.2016), nastiabar (26.11.2016), olga-inku (11.11.2016), Olia Medvedeva (17.01.2017), s.piskunn (09.10.2016), ирико (24.03.2016), Оленка ххх (22.09.2018)

----------


## alla.kalinichenko

мені дуже подобається пісня Антоніни Матвієнко "Дивна квітка",не зустрічала на форумі ,може вже хтось викладав.
зустріла в інтернеті  танок із полотнами під цю пісню    https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=21&v=K4avDDsiPNI

----------

fatinija (04.08.2016), Natali968 (21.01.2016), Olia Medvedeva (12.01.2016)

----------


## Валентина Андреева

Пісня «Любіть Україну»
      І  Заспіває соловейко, заколишиться трава
         Завмира моє серденько
         Чую господа слова:

  Приспів: Любіть Україну, Любіть Україну,
                  Любіть Україну сповна
                  За сонце, за небо, за білу калину…
                  На світі єдина вона.
      ІІ  Засіяла в небі синім
           Тиха вранішня зоря
           У святую цю хвилину
           Слово Боже чую я.
   Приспів.

----------

Бароблюшок (20.09.2018)

----------


## Elen2

*Наталия Май- Україна в нас одна (комплект)* 

Http://cloud.mail.ru/public/N46G/qQjSDYnpr

----------

1 Kvitochka (11.04.2017), divaone (05.08.2017), Lapsik 061 (24.08.2016), lilu71 (10.01.2017), Natali968 (21.01.2016), Olia Medvedeva (12.01.2016), Rita03 (18.04.2017), Жоржетта (13.10.2016), Ніка (21.03.2016), Олег Лекарь (04.05.2016), Ольгадайченко (16.09.2016)

----------


## berryX

Девочки, сделала для себя нарезочку на "парад вишиванок" . Может кому не подойдёт последовательность, но у меня всё под деток расчитано. І часть - 2 пары мама и дочка. мама и сын (рассказывают слова, потом под музыку танцуют -  покачивания в парах, кружатся с носочка, обнимаются) потом мамы хлопают, отходят, детки становятся на свои места в полукруге и начинается ПАРАД ДЕТСКИХ ВЫШИВАНОК. Дети выходят  то по-одному, в парах, то в тройках, с рушниками....не буду описывать полностью - долго  :Yes4:  Исполняют не сложные движения. музыку подбирала под пары - где детки поменьше возростом или только девочки - музыка соответствует. По-этому ТАКАЯ расстановка отрывков. 
Буду рада, если Вам тоже пригодится  :Grin:

----------

Ирина Викторовна муза (08.01.2016)

----------


## Осянечка

Красива пісня Алли Івашиної "Благослови"
Робила хореографічну композицію з рушниками та свічечками в кінці...Дуже зворушливо...
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GP3M/qUQKjB95p

----------

*Юля* (21.05.2019), Anytka-80 (15.01.2016), diez73 (20.09.2016), divaone (05.08.2017), fatinija (04.08.2016), ina (14.01.2016), julchonoc (09.08.2016), LlLena (12.06.2021), n@denk@ (03.03.2016), na4a (17.09.2016), Natali968 (21.01.2016), oktana (08.09.2016), sveta_power (02.09.2016), Vikysia (07.03.2016), Валя Муза (23.07.2016), Жоржетта (13.10.2016), Катерина Зоря (07.08.2018), квіточка (07.03.2017), лядова (20.08.2017)

----------


## Осянечка

Наталія Бучинська "Мова єднання"
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/FoSj/SvjxjLBeP

----------

diez73 (20.09.2016), divaone (05.08.2017), fatinija (04.08.2016), ina (14.01.2016), julchonoc (09.08.2016), lolu66 (16.02.2016), marianna19.69 (03.09.2016), oktana (08.09.2016), Vikysia (07.03.2016), Валя Муза (23.07.2016), Жоржетта (13.10.2016), Инесса Анатольевна (03.01.2016), Ирина Викторовна муза (08.01.2016), Ніка (21.03.2016), Олег Лекарь (04.05.2016)

----------


## sveta_power

> *В.В.Лисенко Патріотичні пісні*
> http://ifolder.ru/19627585 
> 
>  В.В. ЛИСЕНКО Патріотичні
> 1)Край де ми народились+2)-
> 3)Заспівай рідненька+4)-
> 5)Найдорожча+6)-
> 7)Прилетіли ластівоньки+8)-
> 9)Козачата+10)-
> ...


Оновлена ссилка https://yadi.sk/d/rrF_VKeJuiNjD

----------

*Юля* (21.05.2019), Anechka_Rom (07.09.2016), diez73 (10.09.2017), divaone (05.08.2017), LlLena (12.06.2021), marianna19.69 (03.09.2016), moderm (25.09.2016), nastiabar (30.07.2020), NAT2008 (08.10.2016), oktana (08.09.2016), Rita03 (18.04.2017), s.piskunn (09.10.2016), USER_127027 (07.09.2016), viculy (16.06.2017), Антонина26 (11.10.2016), Бароблюшок (14.02.2017), Борковская Н (19.09.2016), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (05.04.2017), ирина махно (09.04.2017), квіточка (07.03.2017), Кремень (15.06.2017), ЛанаНа1 (15.10.2016), Наталка - музыкалка (05.09.2016), Ольгадайченко (16.09.2016), Пензева Людмила (22.06.2018), Танічка (16.03.2017)

----------


## котстудент

Хочу презентувати пісню моєї подруги "Вишиванка" Ольга Крамаренко.

http://ukrformat.com.ua/song-show/645

----------

divaone (05.08.2017), pupak (02.09.2017)

----------


## Бароблюшок

Доброго дня!
 Пропоную гарну пісню
*«Україночка»*
Слова Н. Папроцькая 
Музика О. Зозуля 
1.	Червоні маки, ніжні пагони барвінку
Переплелися на лляному полотні,
Нехай маленька я, та справжня українка.
Сорочку нині мама вишила мені.

_Приспів._ Нехай маленька я,
                 Нехай маленька я,
                 Але я справжня україночка.
Нехай маленька я,
Нехай маленька я,
Але я справжня україночка.

2.	У вишиванці я, мов квітка серед саду,
Пташки кружляють наді мною у танку,
Метелик-красень на плече до мене сяде
І прилетить бджола у пошуках медку.
_
Приспів._ Нехай маленька я,
                 Нехай маленька я,
                 Але я справжня україночка.

Програш.

3.	Сорочка вишита моя - яскрава нитка,
Та не дивуйтесь ні метелик, ні бджола,
Скажу вам правду по секрету - я не квітка,
А просто справжня україночка мала.
_
Приспів._ Нехай маленька я,
                 Нехай маленька я,
                 Але я справжня україночка.
Нехай маленька я,
Нехай маленька я,
Але я справжня україночка.

Нажаль плюсовки не знайшла. Є але з іншими словами. Можна знайти у ютюбі цю пісню і послухати мелодію.
Мінус Детские - Україночка (minus).mp3

----------

diez73 (10.09.2017), Rita03 (18.04.2017), Катерина Зоря (07.08.2018), Лариса 0514 (31.07.2018), Пономарёва Александра (20.08.2017)

----------


## Elen2

Дворский Павел - Рідна мова (комплект, архив) 

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6fc4/Wd7eRbr2C

----------

dzvinochok (27.06.2017), Пономарёва Александра (20.08.2017)

----------


## laratet

> Н.Май "Любить УКраЇну"


https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byq...ew?usp=sharing

----------

LiliyaOdiss (11.02.2018), Лариса 0514 (31.07.2018), лядова (20.08.2017), Пономарёва Александра (20.08.2017)

----------


## laratet

> нотами


Вибачте, ось ноти:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byq...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## катя 98

Анна Мороз- Україна Нене

----------

*Юля* (21.05.2019), dzvinochok (02.09.2017), kapuchinca (04.06.2019), Rita03 (25.07.2018), Оленка ххх (22.09.2018)

----------


## dzvinochok



----------

dasha_bene (24.09.2017), diez73 (10.09.2017), ИннаНичога (10.09.2017)

----------


## наталуся

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

diak (15.10.2017), dzvinochok (15.10.2017), ivano (16.10.2017), keliot (17.10.2017), laratet (16.10.2017), lolu66 (21.11.2017), na4a (22.11.2017), Nata S (15.10.2017), Notka Fa (18.10.2017), Olga Beliaeva (16.10.2017), Rita03 (25.07.2018), SANOCHKA (23.10.2017), Венерочка (18.10.2017), Ирина Викторовна муза (15.10.2017), катя 98 (15.10.2017), лядова (15.08.2019), Мартын (26.10.2017), Олег Лекарь (17.10.2017), Оленка ххх (16.10.2017), Ольгадайченко (18.10.2017), Пономарёва Александра (23.11.2017), света73 (16.10.2017), СИПСИК (17.10.2017), талант (16.10.2017), Танічка (21.11.2017)

----------


## Танічка

> Пісня "Десь по світу" співають діти https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...lQ3cVlvOXBUTlU


Ще раз виставляю ссилку https://drive.google.com/file/d/1YV2...ew?usp=sharing

----------

dzvinochok (22.11.2017), leonora_ (22.11.2017), marina-moroz (21.11.2017), Notka Fa (22.11.2017), Rita03 (25.07.2018), Stashynj (21.11.2017), Tanusha75 (20.08.2018), ИннаНичога (26.07.2018), Ирина Викторовна муза (21.11.2017), Лариса 0514 (31.07.2018), Олег Лекарь (21.11.2017), Пономарёва Александра (23.11.2017)

----------


## Ірина Дзвіночок

Барви рідної землі
https://drive.google.com/open?id=17L...iG9GRjSDoUcC0G

----------

Anechka_Rom (01.09.2018), kapuchinca (04.06.2019), ИннаНичога (26.07.2018), Лариса 0514 (31.07.2018), лядова (15.08.2019)

----------


## Ірина Дзвіночок

Гей ви, козаченьки
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Hr..._ZgnqzTg4l9X5t

----------

kapuchinca (04.06.2019), ИннаНичога (26.07.2018), Лариса 0514 (31.07.2018)

----------


## Ірина Дзвіночок

Любімо Україну (+)
https://drive.google.com/open?id=18G...yg3rLodJKKQWiF

----------

kapuchinca (04.06.2019), ИннаНичога (26.07.2018), Лариса 0514 (31.07.2018), Юляся (03.10.2019)

----------


## Ірина Дзвіночок

Любімо Україну (-) 
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1gY...2zxkp1Fle5HC4B

----------

kapuchinca (04.06.2019), лядова (15.08.2019)

----------


## Ірина Дзвіночок

Ми нащадки козаків
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1nm...y3L2EEQJEyjCAk

----------

Anechka_Rom (01.09.2018), kapuchinca (04.06.2019), ИннаНичога (26.07.2018), лядова (15.08.2019)

----------


## Ірина Дзвіночок

Хліборобський коровай
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1MN...krqA3IjvfXFFT3

----------

ih-lena (25.07.2018), kapuchinca (04.06.2019), гномик (06.09.2018), ИннаНичога (26.07.2018), лядова (15.08.2019), мира (24.06.2018)

----------


## Ірина Дзвіночок

Українські коломийки
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1IO...DwRwS7hSDftU26

----------

Anechka_Rom (01.09.2018), kapuchinca (04.06.2019), Tanusha75 (20.08.2018), гномик (06.09.2018), ИннаНичога (26.07.2018), Наталка - музыкалка (05.09.2018), Танічка (17.01.2018)

----------


## Ірина Дзвіночок

Цвітуть сади на Україні
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1wz...9lN1pCi0UPhs4g

----------

ИннаНичога (26.07.2018)

----------


## camilla

Ця пісня підійде на випускний  Україно, ми твоя надія.mp3

----------

Rita03 (25.07.2018), ИннаНичога (26.07.2018), лядова (15.08.2019), Ольгадайченко (30.09.2018), Танічка (04.01.2019), Юляся (03.10.2019)

----------


## camilla

Рідна серцю Україна   https://youtu.be/MXvoCjWJzms

----------


## Танічка

*Ноти до пісень:*
*Ми є діти українські*  https://drive.google.com/file/d/1WEL...ew?usp=sharing
*Ми пишаємось Україною*  https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-1o...ew?usp=sharing
*Як ти любиш Україну* https://drive.google.com/file/d/1_mS...ew?usp=sharing

----------

diak (21.04.2018), Fons (19.08.2018), Irina55 (12.09.2018), kapuchinca (04.06.2019), keliot (23.04.2018), Kolpachiha (21.04.2018), NAT2008 (06.04.2020), Rita03 (21.04.2018), Анна7 (02.08.2021), Венерочка (23.04.2018), ИннаНичога (26.07.2018), Мартын (02.05.2018), Оленка ххх (21.04.2018), Ольгадайченко (30.09.2018), Пономарёва Александра (21.04.2018)

----------


## Ірина Дзвіночок

*Ми роду козацького діти*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zSgSYzoeQs

----------

Irina55 (12.09.2018), sveta_power (07.08.2021), ИннаНичога (26.07.2018)

----------


## Ирисик

https://yadi.sk/d/tojnTc5_3ZZe2i

----------

Anechka_Rom (01.09.2018), Rita03 (25.07.2018), Tanusha75 (20.08.2018), ИннаНичога (26.07.2018), Ольгадайченко (30.09.2018), Пономарёва Александра (26.07.2018), Юляся (03.10.2019)

----------


## Rita03

Батьківщина-Україна" муз Анна Олєйнікова

https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...zZnLVRGbXU5T3c

----------

dasha_bene (06.09.2018), NAT2008 (06.04.2020), sveta_power (07.08.2021), Бароблюшок (09.10.2018), ИннаНичога (06.09.2018), Ольгадайченко (30.09.2018), Юляся (03.10.2019)

----------


## ЛанаНа1

Чудова пісня 

                Ми-україночки          "Victoria"
Де солов’їні трелі у діброві
Заквітчують калину білим цвітом,
Там розквітають у добрі й любові
Дівчата  українські, наче квіти.

А ми такі – вродливі і завзяті, 
Зустріти зможемо гостей у кожній хаті.
І хлібом сіллю друзів щиро пригостити.
Ми україночки і як нас не любити.
Бо тільки в нас, у нас на Україні
 Понад полями золотими небо синє,
Неначе очі у дівчат, волошки в житі.
 Ми україночки і ми – найкращі в світі.

Земля квітуча росами омита,
Музики тут найвеселіше грають.
Вам на добро і многі, многі літа
Дівчата українські заспівають.


http://ukrformat.com.ua/song-show/302

----------

Бароблюшок (09.10.2018)

----------


## Lesja2017

*♫ Пісня про дружбу

♫ Треба МРІЯТИ завжди

♫ Люблю цей світ

♫ Тішся, дитино* - сл.Л.Українки

*♫ Із чог складається світ* - Ємець Даша

----------

LlLena (23.01.2021)

----------


## Lesja2017

*♫ УКРАЇНА, КРАЮ* (d-moll)
сл. і муз. Олексій Матраєв

1. Там, де лине пiсня ця, верби i тополi,
Заслухавши солов’я, сплять рiчки та гори.
*Пр: Україна, краю, цвiт краси, розмаю,
В свiтi наймилiша i рiднiша ти.*
2. Тут стежки мої й поля, сонце променисте,
Друзi милi, вся сiм"я – чарiвне намисто.
3. Запитати хочу я у цiлого свiту,
Де ще є така краса зеленi i квiту?

нижче додаю нотки і плюс

----------

ivano (08.02.2020), Валечка-Валюша (14.06.2021)

----------


## Lesja2017

*♫ Світ немов кольоровий луг*
муз. В.Шаїнського сл. М.Пляцковського
укр.текст А.Олєйнікової

1. Вітер хмаринки у небі несе там, там, там.
Дружба в житті пригодиться усім нам, нам, нам.

*Пр: Світ немов кольоровий луг,* - **
*Коли поруч з тобою друг.* - **
*Наче сонячна вся земля,* - **
*Міцна дружба на все життя.* - **

2. Музика друзів збирає усіх в круг, в круг, в круг.
День буде сонячним, поруч коли друг, друг, друг.
3. Друг допоможе і буде завжди рад, рад, рад.
З другом і труднощі легше пройти так, так, так.

_** - два оплески (справа, потім зліва)_

нижче додаю *нотки, плюс і мінус*

----------

NAT2008 (06.04.2020)

----------


## Lesja2017

1 - *♫ Світлана Весна - Діти України* - сл.і.муз. В.Куртяк

2 - *♫ Розкажи про Україну*

3 - *♫ Майя Негребецька - Наша Україна*

4 - *♫ НАМАЛЮЮ УКРАЇНУ* - муз. А.Олейнікова, сл Лариса Ратич

5 - *♫ МОЯ ЗЕМЛЯ* - муз. А.Олейнікова, сл. Євгенія Левченко

----------

divaone (19.06.2020), LlLena (23.01.2021)

----------


## Lesja2017

6 - *♫ Катя Бойко - Діти України* - сл.і муз.Катя Войко

7 - *♫ Гімн Дмитра Дубцова – ЦЕ МОЯ ЗЕМЛЯ*

8 - *♫ Тіна Кароль – УКРАЇНА - Це Ти*

9 - *♫ Бужинська Катерина – Україна-вишиванка*

10 - *♫ НОВА УКРАЇНА*

----------

divaone (19.06.2020)

----------


## Lesja2017

11 - *♫ Тільки в нас на Україні*

12 - *♫ Наталя Бучинська - Моя Україна*

13 - *♫ Наталя Бучинська - Ой, летять лелеки*

14 - *♫ Сонячний віночок - Наталя Миглис*

----------

divaone (19.06.2020)

----------


## Lesja2017

http://files.d-lan.dp.ua/download?fi...bb214c815a4813

15 - *♫ Світланка Данчук - Лети, моя пісне*

*♫ Лети, моя пісне*
сл. і муз. Леся Соболевська

1. Ой, плетися, барвіночку, Плетися, хрещатий,
А я маю співаночку Файну заспівати.
Ой, візьми ти в руки смика, Чарівний скрипалю,
Хай почують полонини, Як я заспіваю!

*Пр: Лети, моя пісне, де хмари кочують,
Лети, мов лелека, най гори почують!
Лети, моя пісне, та й по полонинах,
Хай зі мною заспіває ненька-Україна!*

2. Цвіти, ружо червоная, Цвіти у долині.
Підуть твої рясні квіти Та й мені на вінок.
Ой, заграй ми, задудай ми, Ясний сопілкарю.
Пісня злине понад гори, Злине понад хмари!

3. А як тії музиченьки Файної заграють,
Любі свої співаночки Я вам заспіваю.
Верховино, моя ненько, Я - твоя перлинка,
Як та рожа, красна гожа Чічка-верховинка!

----------

divaone (19.06.2020)

----------


## Lesja2017

*♫ Україно, ми - Твоя надія*

1. Одягну в неділю рано Вишиту сорочку,
Вийду з хати, закружляю, Запалю в таночку!
Засміється, заспіває Сонце над ланами,
Прийме землю калинове З дивними піснями.

*Пр: В кожнім серці синьоока мрія,
Що для Тебе розквітає знов,
Україно, ми - Твоя надія!
Україно, ми - Твоя любов!*

2. Ми веселі і завзяті, Ми - одна родина,
Пригортає нас до серця Мати-Україна.
Під блакитним вічним небом Розквітають квіти
І зростають у любові eкраїнські діти!

3. Батьківщино наша рідна, Красна і багата,
Тебе люблять українські Хлопці та дівчата!
І від краю і до краю Дзвінко пісня лине,
Бо її співає дружно Наша Україна!

----------

divaone (19.06.2020)

----------


## Lesja2017

*♫ Співанка*
сл. Віктор Кучерук   муз. Оксана Первова-Рошка

1. Небо, підрум'янене світанком І хмарок ватаги в висоті, -
Розбудила мамина співанка, А не сонця хвилі золоті.
Світлим святом та у сірий будень, Настроєм веселим чи сумним, -
Завжди душу піснею голубиш, Зігріваєш голосом дзвінким.

*Пр: Я тобі посію біля хати
Чорнобривці прямо під вікном.
Це ж про них так любиш ти співати,
Що і я підспівую слідком.*

2. Зрощенні у сонячнім промінні, Мов жаринки ватри спалахнуть,
За труди й невидиме терпіння Ними уквітчаю твою путь.
Розбуди і завтра на світанні, Прожени із хати тихий сум,
Я люблю твої співанки ранні, Крізь усе життя їх пронесу!

----------

usatysergey (25.05.2021)

----------


## Lesja2017

18 - *♫ Це мій рідний край*

19 - *♫ Дівчина-весна*

20 - *♫ УКРАЇНОЧКА МАЛА*

----------

divaone (19.06.2020), sveta_power (07.08.2021)

----------


## Lesja2017

*♫ Українка я маленька*
автор Кім

1. Яблунька в саду цвіте, Зеленіє житечко - 
Це мій край, моя земля, бо я україночка.

*Пр: Українка я маленька, Як зернятко з колоска
І летить у небо ясне Моя пісенька дзвінка.*

2. Я до личка притулю Яблуневу гілочку,
Людям й сонцю усміхнусь, Бо я україночка.

3. Розквітай, моя Вкраїно, Як весняна квіточка.
Тим пишаюся, що я - щира україночка.

----------

sveta_power (07.08.2021), гномик (13.02.2020)

----------


## Lesja2017

*♫ Українка я маленька*
сл. і муз. Л.Кім

1. Яблунька в саду цвіте, Зеленіє житечко - 
Це мій край, моя земля, бо я україночка.

*Пр: Українка я маленька, Як зернятко з колоска
І летить у небо ясне Моя пісенька дзвінка.*

2. Я до личка притулю Яблуневу гілочку,
Людям й сонцю усміхнусь, Бо я україночка.

3. Розквітай, моя Вкраїно, Як весняна квіточка.
Тим пишаюся, що я - щира україночка.

----------

divaone (19.06.2020)

----------


## Lesja2017

*♫ А Я ДІВЧИНКА МАЛЕНЬКА*
сл.Володимир Наконечний   муз.Ігор Іванців

1. А я дівчинка маленька, Голосок чарівний маю,
Ніжно люблю татка й неньку І про них вам заспіваю. / 2р.
Мама в мене, наче бджілка, Всіх годує й доглядає,
А татусь, як із причілка, із дивана поглядає. / 2р.

*Пр: Гей! Гей! Дана-дана-дана! Гей! Дан-дана, гей!
Гей! Гей! Дан-дан! Гей! Дан-дана, гей!*

2. А я мамі допоможу, приведу все до порядку,
Принесу з криниці воду, Посаджу квітки на грядку.

----------

divaone (19.06.2020), sveta_power (07.08.2021), гномик (13.02.2020)

----------


## Lesja2017

*♫ Я маленька українка*
сл. Роксолана Терлецька

1. Я - маленька українка, Як та дівчинка-перлинка,
Я умію вже читати, Та люблю пісні співати.

*Пр: Про мамусю і татуся, Про дідуся і бабусю,
Про калину-яворину, І про нашу Україну.* // 2р.

2. Підростаю я щаслива, Буду добра і вродлива,
Буду мамі помагати І усім пісні співати.

3. Україну я кохаю, Я їй вірно присягаю.
Вишиванку одягаю - Серцем я завжди співаю.

----------

divaone (19.06.2020), sveta_power (07.08.2021)

----------


## Lesja2017

*♫ ПРИСЯГАЄМ*

1. Цілим серцем і душею Україну ми кохаєм.
І за волю, хоч би вмерти, присягаєм, присягаєм!
2. Рідну мову шанувати, – Скарб найбільший, що лиш маєм,
Рятувати землю-мати присягаєм,присягаєм!
3. Ясним небом і зірками, що блищать над темним гаєм
І над рідними хатками присягаєм, присягаєм !!!

4. Наше щастя і турботи, все святе, що тільки маєм,
Україні все віддати присягаєм, присягаєм !

----------

divaone (19.06.2020), sveta_power (07.08.2021), usatysergey (25.05.2021)

----------


## BlueberryD

> ♫ Треба МРІЯТИ завжди


Добрий день! у Вас є мінус "Треба мріяти завжди"?




> 6 - *♫ Катя Бойко - Діти України* - сл.і муз.Катя Войко


Цікавить мінусовка Діти УКраїни, є у Вас?




> 1 - *♫ Світлана Весна - Діти України* - сл.і.муз. В.Куртяк


Шукаю мінус Світлана Весна - Діти України - сл.і.муз. В.Куртяк

----------

Марахотина (13.04.2020)

----------


## lerpis

> *♫ Співанка*
> сл. Віктор Кучерук   муз. Оксана Первова-Рошка
> 
> 1. Небо, підрум'янене світанком І хмарок ватаги в висоті, -
> Розбудила мамина співанка, А не сонця хвилі золоті.
> Світлим святом та у сірий будень, Настроєм веселим чи сумним, -
> Завжди душу піснею голубиш, Зігріваєш голосом дзвінким.


Добрый вечер пожалуйста если есть ноты хотя бы мелодия поделитесь пожалуйста.
Спасибо большое

----------


## Atashka

"Ми любим нашу рідну  Україну"   Сл і муз С.Май
Ми народились в Україні , де світить сонце золоте,
Де квітне навесні калина , в саду черешенька цвіте.
П-в: Ми любим нашу рідну Україну,
       Нехай летить по світу пісня ця,
       Нехай слова  пташиною полинуть
       Й розквітнуть в ваших душах і серцях\ 2р
                                  II
Земля серпанками сповита, в житах волошки голубі,
Вона одна на цілім світі для нас у радості й журбі.

----------

